# euro bi xenon retrofit install help/advise



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

So I finally bit the bullet and bought a set of euro bi-x from Jens and they are on there way. I just want to make sure that I have a good idea of what the install will demand from those who have gone this route. All required hardware for install including kufatec harness on there way. Jens is awesome to deal with btw and his prices are really competitive considering the horrible EU to US conversion rates. He actually hoocked me up with a brand new factory set! Had to give him that little plug








anyways...
Is this DIY what I should be following in order to get the coding/wiring all set up? Did anyone run into any issues using it?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4130739 
I want to run the ziza city lights, is this just a simple bulb swap or do i need to get a euro switch for it to work?

Thanks in advance for any feedback/help?
I will try to keep this thread updated with any trials and tribulations during this installation
nick


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

drew138. PM him


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will do. Hes the one who hooked me up with Jens. 
Thanks


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (sabba)*

The melstrom thread is all you need. Can't speak to the city lights. I didn't wire up the DRL. The vag coding must be set to your setup. Melstroms howto covers the full install with DRL.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

so i did the install today. Overall things went well, cause the xenons work!! My beam pattern needs a lil fix'n. The DIY was invaluable, helped a lot, but I had a few hiccups and need some advise/help. 
Before I get to my issue I have one piece of advise: for those who have a power operated drivers seat make sure you move it backwards as far as possible before disconnecting the battery. You need as much room as possible when running the hi beams/DRL lights to ecu plugs...this is by far the most difficult part of the job. MY intentions were to just connect the hi beam wires and forget about the DRL's, but the wiring didn't go so smoothly.
This leads my right into my problem/issue...(this get a bit specific so my apologies)

_in the DIY it states clearly that one of the hi beam wires goes to ECU plug D(brown) pin 6...my issue was that the male connector of this wire is too big to fit into any of the pins on harness D including pin 6








good news is the I got the wire for ECU plug A (BLACK) pin 5 to connect, but I BROKE the damn connector off the wire while reinstalling this plug back into ECU panel. They are pretty fragile, so now I am stuck b/c I need a new connector for this wire if possible_















In a nut shell...my problems with install are:
1.R.hibeam wire will not fit into said spot on plug D
2.getting to new connector for broken L.hibeam wire 




_Modified by sabba at 8:32 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If by chance you're still working on this, can you take a picture of both wires?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

nope but i can take some pics tomorrow. The connectors off the harness have a weak point to them and thats where it broke. I can't explain it but i will take a pic of it tomorrow. The headlight work just not the hibeams and of course the ECU thinKs the hi beam bulbs are out.



_Modified by sabba at 9:02 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

your DIY really helped out ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Man i did not like playing around with the ECU panel one bit...and in the end it won for now.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

melstrom the connection on both hi beam wires are the same size as were the wires. 








in this image of yours, you can see the hibeam wire in pin6..i will try to take a similar pic of mine as the plug for this wire looks much bigger


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

who is this jen you speak of??i want some headlights


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digipix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_who is this jen you speak of??i want some headlights

LowestA4 on Audizine if I recall. Awesome guy, same way I sourced my Bi-Xenon's


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*

updated with pics from my iphone so image quality is not the greatest.I am charging up my point and shoot if clear pics will help
here are some comparison shots of all four harness wires, and a comparision of the two hi beam wires and there plugs.
































now here are some pics ECU harness D showing first that the plug is too big to fit into pin6 and then next pic showing that the smaller plug off the broken wire fits. 
















this leads me to believe one of two things:
_this is the wrong location for this hibeam wire or my harness came with the wrong size plug_ 
any ideas on how to fix the broken connector, do you think i can just solder the plug back on?
hope this helps

_Modified by sabba at 12:14 PM 10-22-2009_


_Modified by sabba at 12:15 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Brandon can you please check out your harness to see if the hi beam wire connectors are the same or is one the same size as the DRL wires.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Email your pics to kufatec. They should be able to clarify what's going on with your situation. Their english isn't that great and their responses are insanely brief, but you will get an answer for sure.
[email protected]
Be brief and to the point. These guys don't like long winded emails.



_Modified by drew138 at 12:03 PM 10/22/2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Sending me new connectors ... Thanks drew.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

now i just have to fine tune things as i feel my projector pattern is a little off. ill post a pic of it tonight. my passenger side has a nice cutoff which drivers side lacks...



_Modified by sabba at 4:20 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

post some tips of how to adjust. i need to do that on mine too. tx


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

i was going to play with the horizontal and vertical adjustments. They are located on the housiing units themselves. The white clips, that require allen keys to adjust.
Not sure if it will help or not








post a pic of your beam pattern, so i can see if mine is fubared please.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I will be installing a set of OEM Bi-Xenons in a couple of weeks, and I just wanted to clarify a couple of things before I begin the installation. I read through Melstrom's DIY and it is very helpful, but I still have some questions.
If I don't want to hook up the DRLs (they are just the regular non-xenon lamp, correct?) then I simply don't wire the DRLs in to the ECU and in VAG-com for Byte 21 select "4 - headlight variant 4 (Bi-xenon without auxiliary high beam)"?
Is there a part of the VAG-Com coding changes that has something to do with the turn signals, or should they operate correctly?
I think that's it for now


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to nub this up. Is the only difference between xenon and bi-xenon that the bi-xenon have a high beam? Are the housings any different? Are all cars in the US bi-xenon? I'm just trying to figure out whats what.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Housings are different
Xenon
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4636161
BiXenons
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4562315
Some 06s came in Xenons, at least in Canada
TBomb: I don't have the datasheet with me, but Bi-Xenon without aux high beam seems right. If that's not right, there should be different options where at the end it says either
...with DRLs
...w/o DRLs
Turn signals don't need to be programmed in/changed.
There are things you can do about your 'convenient blink' if you wanted that changed but that's another story.
I'll get a picture of the beams soon.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*










finally got the hi beams to work, but it wasn't easy!! thanks Jens


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The 3.2 bi-xenons are adaptive, in which it turns left or right based on the direction you point the steering wheel.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

So, I got my bi-xenon's installed and VAG-Com'd tonight, but I'm still having an issue with a bulb out message on my MFD. It says the right main beam headlight is out. I am running OEM housings/projectors with OEM ballasts and aftermarket lamps. Kufatec harness. The DRLs are not wired up, but the VAG-Com wasn't set up for DRLs. Any ideas why I'm getting the bulb out warning?


----------



## a3prag (Nov 25, 2009)

*xenon lights*

I'm driving an A3 here in Europe and when I move back to the US I was going to buy another. But now I'm wondering about all the bells and whistles that the Euro version has. I have self adjusting xenon lights, DRL, auto on/off and headlight washers. Do the US models have all of this or do I need to do work on the car after I buy it? Also, to the person who just installed the Euro lights, what does the light pattern look like? With the Euro pattern you can see distinct lines whereas on US lights it's more diffused. Thanks for your input.
P.S. the other thing my A3 has are privacy shades on the rear windows. I've never seen them on any car in the US. Do you know if Audi even offers them on their US models?


_Modified by a3prag at 2:51 AM 11/26/2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_So, I got my bi-xenon's installed and VAG-Com'd tonight, but I'm still having an issue with a bulb out message on my MFD. It says the right main beam headlight is out. I am running OEM housings/projectors with OEM ballasts and aftermarket lamps. Kufatec harness. The DRLs are not wired up, but the VAG-Com wasn't set up for DRLs. Any ideas why I'm getting the bulb out warning?

there are two different options for the coding of the hi beams. In central electrics the options are something like... 
1.hi beams with out accessory bulbs
2.hi beams with accessory bulbs

For me number 2 causes that bulb out warning but number one doesn't. Check your coding, these accessory bulb must be the drl bulb which we haven't wired!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*

So in Central Electronics, Byte 21 is where you can choose your lighting option. There are 6 choices:
1 - headlight variant 1 (halogen) 
2 - headlight variant 2 (xenon with halogen high beam) 
3 - headlight variant 3 (Bi-xenon with auxiliary high beam) 
4 - headlight variant 4 (Bi-xenon without auxiliary high beam) 
5 - headlight variant 5 (Bi-xenon with separate DRL) 
6 - headlight variant 6 (Bi-xenon with LED lamp for DRL and City Light)
Are these the options you are talking about, or is there something else? I'm pretty sure mine was set up as option 4. I'll have to get back with the guy that did the VAG-Com for me though and see which option we picked, and maybe mess around with these settings some more. Either that or hook up the DRLs...
Thanks for the input!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_So in Central Electronics, Byte 21 is where you can choose your lighting option. There are 6 choices:
1 - headlight variant 1 (halogen) 
2 - headlight variant 2 (xenon with halogen high beam) 
3 - headlight variant 3 (Bi-xenon with auxiliary high beam) 
4 - headlight variant 4 (Bi-xenon without auxiliary high beam) 
5 - headlight variant 5 (Bi-xenon with separate DRL) 
6 - headlight variant 6 (Bi-xenon with LED lamp for DRL and City Light)
Are these the options you are talking about, or is there something else? I'm pretty sure mine was set up as option 4. I'll have to get back with the guy that did the VAG-Com for me though and see which option we picked, and maybe mess around with these settings some more. Either that or hook up the DRLs...
Thanks for the input!

YES! choose number 4 and you should NOT get bulb out warning.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_
YES! choose number 4 and you should NOT get bulb out warning. 

Hmm...well I thought that's the one we picked, but I'm still getting the bulb out warning


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_
Hmm...well I thought that's the one we picked, but I'm still getting the bulb out warning
















hmmm I don't know what to tell you then. Both you hi/lo beams work not sure why you have bulb out warning. By default I would have to think it relates too drl lights... Check threw your codes and make sure your settings are right in respect to the drl's.
Happy turkey day and go big blue!!!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*

Ok, so in stumbling around researching another change I'm considering making, I discovered an option to eliminate the bulb out message I think. In Central Electronics, Byte 02, Bit 02 - "Cold Lamp Diagnostics ACTIVE". I could just have this un-checked, which means the car will no longer check for bulbs that are out, correct?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_Ok, so in stumbling around researching another change I'm considering making, I discovered an option to eliminate the bulb out message I think. In Central Electronics, Byte 02, Bit 02 - "Cold Lamp Diagnostics ACTIVE". I could just have this un-checked, which means the car will no longer check for bulbs that are out, correct?

















can give it a shot...


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hopefully you have free access to Vag com - unlike me, or else I would have done more testing with it.
Don't forget to backup your codes every time you change sometimes.
Good luck and report back!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

Yeah, I am fortunate enough to have someone in the area willing to do VAG-Com for free.
I just tried to hook up the DRL wires and my car already has a wire in Pin 3 on both Plug A and D. I tried to pull them out but didn't have any luck, and I didn't want to pull too hard and risk pulling the wire out of its metal connector. Any idea what the existing wires in Pin 3 should be? All 4 of the top pins have wires in them. Also, is Pin 1 the bigger pin, or is that Pin 4? I think it is 1, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBomb)*

not sure but i can confirm that both on my slot numbers 3's had wires in them too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Man, this is really confusing me now. Can you send me your VAG-Com code for Central Electronics so I can compare to what I have installed? Something's not right here.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBomb)*

Think things will be different based on our setups, but if you think it will help I'll give it a shot.
Nick


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_Think things will be different based on our setups, but if you think it will help I'll give it a shot.
Nick

What is your setup? Mine car was factory halogens, with fog lights, no DRLs. Now it's set up with OEM bi-xenons, fog lights, no DRLs or city lights, and it does not have the leveling or aiming modules. What is different that might be causing me to get the code and you not to?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TBomb)*

Sooo..yeah...the guy who helped me out with the VAG-Com was able to go in to the Central Electronics module and clear the DTCs and "poof" what do you know, the code was gone and the light was off


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What does DTC stand for?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melstrom* »_What does DTC stand for?

Diagnostic Trouble Codes. Evidently when I plugged the lights in before we re-programmed for bi-xenons it threw a code, and since it didn't get cleared after we set the car up for bi-xenons, it still thought there was a bulb out. Cleared the code and it's fine now.


----------

